# Cannot edit sale thread - I've looked around, where do I go to find the information?



## Meryl (Dec 25, 2015)

Please tell me what I have to do to edit my sale thread and update items and dates.

Thank you in advance!

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php/85539-Lots-of-MAC!-Cheap-prices!-Pictures-of-everything!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 25, 2015)

Click Edit Post and edit. If there is a reason you cannot edit your post as normal, you need to tell us why. We cannot help you unless you're thorough with us.


----------



## Meryl (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you for your quick reply!

Here is what I get... ... the first photo shows what happens if I click save and the 2nd photo is what I get when I click advanced.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 26, 2015)

Okay, I bet that's a backend issue, something for our tech to sort out.


----------



## Meryl (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you for helping!


----------



## Meryl (Jan 3, 2016)

I am still unable to edit my sale thread. This is what I get when I press "save".

Any updates for me, regarding this?  

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php/85539-Lots-of-MAC!-Cheap-prices!-Pictures-of-everything!


----------



## Meryl (Jan 6, 2016)

Bump -- for  help, please.


----------



## Dawn (Jan 12, 2016)

Meryl said:


> Bump -- for  help, please.



Right now, it is only allowing 30 images per post, so if you adjust your post to 30 images, you should be able to edit and save it.


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 13, 2016)

Any thoughts on why we can't change our sale thread titles?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 13, 2016)

Only mods and admins can edit them; it's like that in all sections. Our tech guy would have to sort it out in the backend so thread starters can edit thread titles.

You'd have to PM Janice or Dawn with what you want.


----------



## ma146rina (Dec 24, 2016)

Hello,how do i delete a thread?i've posted on sale and swap and CP and wishlist but now i have found what i was looking for.thank you


----------



## Dawn (Dec 25, 2016)

ma146rina said:


> Hello,how do i delete a thread?i've posted on sale and swap and CP and wishlist but now i have found what i was looking for.thank you



PM me links to the threads and I will remove them for you.  Thanks!


----------

